# [Sammelthread] Feedback zur Ausgabe #244 (02/2021)



## PCGH_Raff (31. Dezember 2020)

Moin!

Und herzlich willkommen im neuen Jahr 2021!  ** Zeit für den zentralen Feedback-Sammelthread zur *Ausgabe 02/2021 (#244)*, welche bereits bei einigen Abonnenten und Online-Lesern aufgeschlagen ist. Hier dürft Ihr eure Anregungen, Kritiken oder auch mal Belobigungen reinschreiben, die wir dann auch lesen.

Sollte euer Stammkiosk geschlossen haben, könnt ihr das Heft mit den Links im Artikel (ganz unten) bestellen, entweder gedruckt oder digital. Das ist gerade in Seuchenschutzzeiten eine wichtige Info, denn Corona ist - wie wir anhand der Fallzahlen sehen - immer noch nicht überstanden (seid so nett und bleibt gesund!).

Eure Anregungen und euer Feedback sind immer herzlich willkommen, schließlich lebt dieses Heft von euch und für euch! Wohl formulierte Kritik wird von der Redaktion zudem gerne gelesen und wir sind bemüht, auf Fragen und Anregungen möglichst schnell zu antworten. Bedenkt jedoch bitte, dass selbst PCGH-Redakteure nicht 24 Stunden am Tag im Dienst sind, jedes Schaltjahr auch mal Urlaub haben oder (zum Glück noch seltener) krank darnieder liegen könnten. Auch wenn wir nicht auf jedes einzelne Posting eine Antwort schreiben, wir lesen eure Meinungen und nehmen euer Feedback zu Herzen!

In dem Sinne, eine spannende neue Ausgabe, viel Spaß beim Lesen, haltet euch an die Maßnahmen und bleibt bitte alle gesund!

Eure PCGH-Redaktion


----------



## bushfeuer (1. Januar 2021)

Moin und frohes Neues erstmal! Ich hoffe, ihr seid alle gut ins neue Jahr gekommen.

Die neue Ausgabe wird mir in der PCGH-Android-App zwar angezeigt, ich kann aber trotz meines Abos nur eine Leseprobe runterladen und soll die Ausgabe dann kaufen. Das Problem hatte ich schon ab und zu mal, wenn ich direkt am Erscheinungstag eine Ausgabe laden wollte...


----------



## Mosed (1. Januar 2021)

Ausloggen und wieder einloggen sollte helfen. Die App funktioniert ständig nicht korrekt in der Hinsicht.


----------



## bushfeuer (3. Januar 2021)

Mosed schrieb:


> Ausloggen und wieder einloggen sollte helfen. Die App funktioniert ständig nicht korrekt in der Hinsicht.


Ah, das hat funktioniert  Vielen Dank!


----------



## Mega-Zord (4. Januar 2021)

Beim UHD-Monitor-Test war ich etwas erstaunt über den Acer Nitro XV3. Ich habe mir diesen Monitor Anfang 2019 gekauft. Inzwischen ist dieses Modell aber längst nicht mehr erhältlich. habt ihr so alte Test-Samples?

Interessante Alternative dürfte der Acer Predator XB3 sein. Der kann auch HDR400 und Sync gleichzeitig.

Ich finde, dass bei diesem Monitor die Bedienung etwas unkomfortabel ist. Der Stick ist leider sehr unpräzise.


----------



## B00 (4. Januar 2021)

Auf den Monitor Test freue ich mich schon.
Wird es eigentlich bei PCGH nur noch diesen umständlichen Kram bei den Vollversionen mit gamesplanet und Steam geben ? 
Ich kaufe seitdem nur noch - mit Unterbrechungen - das Magazin.


----------



## Hero3 (5. Januar 2021)

"Jetzt kaufen: Die PCGH #244 02/2021 erscheint ab dem 06. Januar 2021 in gedruckter Form und ist bereits am 01. Januar 2021 als digitaler Early Access erhältlich."

@PCGH_Raff
In der noch aktuellen Ausgabe steht das die 02/21 am 7. erscheint. Was ist denn nun korrekt?!


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (5. Januar 2021)

Laut internem Kalender ist es der 7.,  weil der 6.1. als "erster Mittwoch im Monat" dieses Jahr in Bayern ein Feiertag ist. (Kann aber gut sein, dass der eine oder andere Händler im restlichen Deutschland sie schon am 6. auslegt. Die Distribution läuft ja wie sonst auch.)


----------



## Gurdi (6. Januar 2021)

Ohh das sieht interessant aus. Direkt mal morgen zum Kiosk.


----------



## Cuddleman (8. Januar 2021)

Erstmal, Danke, das ihr alle gut ins neue Jahr reingekommen seid.

"Thilo" sein Logbuch ist wiedermal sehr gut zu lesen und sollte zumindest mit "Dave" seinem Kommentar zusammen gefaßt, einem jeden PCGH-Leser zu denken geben.

Es geht ja nicht um "Geiz ist Geil",  nein, es geht um Vernunft auch anderen gegenüber!

Leider, wird es recht vielen am Allerwertesten vorbei gehen, wenn diese nicht mehr protzen können, bzw.  nicht das neueste vom neuesten haben können.
Genau jene sind dann zusätzlich die Preistreiber.

Einerseits,  sind die aktuellen Hardwarepreise auch gut dazu da, um genau die erforderliche Geduld und Vernunft zu verinnerlichen, damit wieder eine faire Preispolitik sich heraus bildet.

AiO-Wakü-Test, hmm, es ist nicht ganz leicht sich zu entscheiden.
Ich habe es schon vorher getan und die im Artikel, zwar nicht getestete,  aber als Vergleich einbezogene von Arctic Cooling die Liquid Freezer II 240 angeschafft, wohl gemerkt unter UVP!

Ist jetzt die erste selbst genutzte in einem meiner PC's.

Aus "Raff" seiner ernüchternden Mainboard-Katastrophe in Verbindung seiner eingesetzten und undicht gewordenen AiO-Wakü, habe ich etwas davon Abstand genommen, sowas selbst einzusetzen.
Von welchem Hersteller war die eigentlich?

Aus dieser Perspektive, hätte ich gern auch auf die Langlebigkeit,  Zuverläßigkeit und Einsatzdauer bedingter Veränderungen, einen Einfluß in den Test's gelesen, oder zumindest ein Spezial dazu.

PC-Gehäuse sind immer wieder ein Thema.
Leider haut mich von denen, optisch und technisch keins mehr vom Hocker, ja ich empfinde alle zusammen, als langweilig.

Etwas mehr Kreativität im Gesamtkonzept und Aufbau,  mit gleichzeitiger hervorragender technischer Eignung für die einzusetzende Hardware, würde den Herstellern echt gut tun, aber bitte mit einer vernünftigen UVP.

Der Headset-Test zeigt einmal mehr, es gibt kaum noch hochwertige deutlich unter 100€!
Im wesentlichen ist kein Modell so krass besser geworden, was man letztlich ernüchternd nur noch als Durchschnitt bewerten könnte. (n.m.M.)
Ich empfehle jedem, wirklich jedem, in einem Mediatempel dort verfügbare vergleichend aufzusetzen und selbst die Akustik zu hören, sowie den Tragekomfort zu spüren, denn genau an diesen zwei Merkmalen sind wir Menschen sehr unterschiedlich empfindsam, was "Stephan"  unter "Redaktion" am Heftende, sehr anschaulich mit wenigen Worten klar feststellt.

"Willi's" Antwort zu dem einen Leserbrie, ist einleuchtend,  aber leider ist die Aussage zu der optionalen 5700XT schon nicht mehr hilfreich, da auch hier eine überteuerte Verknappung diverser Modelle vorzufinden ist.
Alternativ gehen gerade noch gebrauchte, aber auch hier sind die Preise überirdisch.

Das ist mein Senf, zu den mich interessierenden Artikeln.

Insgesamt ist das 1. Heft für 2021 gelungen.


----------



## Gurdi (8. Januar 2021)

Cuddleman schrieb:


> "Thilo" sein Logbuch ist wiedermal sehr gut zu lesen und sollte zumindest mit "Dave" seinem Kommentar zusammen gefaßt, einem jeden PCGH-Leser zu denken geben.


Tja so scheiden sich die Geister, ich fand Dave seinen Kommentar in dem Fall am Problem vorbei, vor allem weil er die knappe Liefersituaion und vor allem Corona nicht im Blick hat dabei. Die Leute wollen nicht jetzt kaufen, Sie müssen es wenn Sie die aktuelle Situation im Home Office, Quarantäne und Lockdown mit Ihrem Hobby verbringen möchten.


----------



## Cuddleman (8. Januar 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Tja so scheiden sich die Geister, ich fand Dave seinen Kommentar in dem Fall am Problem vorbei, vor allem weil er die knappe Liefersituaion und vor allem Corona nicht im Blick hat dabei. Die Leute wollen nicht jetzt kaufen, Sie müssen es wenn Sie die aktuelle Situation im Home Office, Quarantäne und Lockdown mit Ihrem Hobby verbringen möchten.



Das würde ich noch akzeptieren,  nur sind es nach deinem Gedanken nur diejenigen, die jetzt z.B. Cyberpunk zocken wollen.
Das Game ist ja immer noch nicht richtig fertig. Wenn man  RT  nicht in seiner Grafikkarte intus hat, ist das Game trotzdem spielbar und das trifft auch auf andere Games zu.
Home-Office braucht bei den allermeisten keinen Hochleistungs-PC.
Sicherlich ist ein Desktop-PC bequemer zum Arbeiten, doch kenne ich eine große Menge Menschen, die dazu ausschließlich nur ihre Laptop/Notebook nutzen.

Nein, "Dave" lag schon ganz richtig.

Besser schlechtere Hardware, als kein Strom!😉


----------



## Gurdi (8. Januar 2021)

Wenn man die Kiste schon Fit macht wegen HomeOffice und auch mal zockt, dann rüstet man natürlich ordentlich auf. Kann man immerhin absetzen.

Viele haben auch Ihre alte Hardware schon abgestoßen, weil Sie besonders schlau sein wollten....
Mir war der Kommentar von Dave da einfach zu kurz gegriffen, aber es ist ein Kommentar und damit hat es sich und das mag dann sicher auch jeder etwas anders sehen.


----------



## Rolk (9. Januar 2021)

Ich hätte noch eine Bitte zu den GPU-Tests. Schreibt in der Tabelle die UVPs mit dran. Platz wäre vorhanden. Die UVPs der Referenzkarten kennen wir, aber bei den Customkarten eher nicht.


----------



## Gurdi (9. Januar 2021)

Rolk schrieb:


> Ich hätte noch eine Bitte zu den GPU-Tests. Schreibt in der Tabelle die UVPs mit dran. Platz wäre vorhanden. Die UVPs der Referenzkarten kennen wir, aber bei den Customkarten eher nicht.


Das wäre aber eine Liste mit Lücken, da viele Hersteller Ihre UVP derzeit nichtmal nennen.

@PCGH_Raff 
Ich muss mal bisjen Meckern über die GPU Tests.
1. Mir fehlt in den letzten GPU Tests ein Diagramm zum Taktverhalten der GPU.
2. Mir fehlt mal wieder ein kompletter Index als Balkendiagramm mit allen Spielen. Aus den Indexwerten kann ich die 1% Lows nicht entnehmen und auch nicht die Nachkommastellen. Die 6900 wäre da doch eigentlich eine gute Gelegenheit gewesen.
3.Die Strix LC 6800XT kassiert bei euch viel Lob,  zurecht auch wie ich finde. Mir fehlt aber eine Erwähnung der negativen Eigenschaften. Die Pumpe läuft z.B. im Idle immer und ist aus einem Silentcase auch wahrnehmbar. Die Shroud ist von der Haptik und Materialanmutung auch sehr billig verarbeitet wie ich finde.

Ich weiß Ihr seit immer noch im Crunch gewesen im Dezember, aber die ein oder andere ausführlichere Beleuchtung der GPU´s in den letzen Tests hätte ich mir schon gewünscht. DerTuningartikel hingegen war super.

Einige Fragen hätte ich aber auch bei der Gelegenheit.
1.Die 6800er Dragon gebt Ihr mit Stock 190Watt GPU an in Borderlands im Tuningartikel. Schöpft das Design das PowerLimit nicht aus @Stock? Die Referenz nutzt ja bereits 203Watt ASIC. Habt Ihr dort die ASIC angegeben oder evtl die isolierte GPU Core Power?
2.Wie schafft Ihr die 161Watt ASIC bei der 6800er? Nur über die Spannung/Kerntaktregler? 
3.Die Max Spannung der 6800er lässt sich durchaus erhöhen via MPT, das ist in dem Sinne eigentlich auch kein BiosMod.

Abseits dessen ist das Heft aber Klasse, randvoll mit interessanten Artikeln. Auch der Ryzen Tuningartikel ist Prima.


----------



## Incredible Alk (9. Januar 2021)

Diese Ausgabe hats tatsächlich geschafft! Lesererweiterung an meinem Arbeitsplatz! 

Nachdem ich üblicherweise die PCGH in meiner Mittagspause im Büro lese und das der eine oder andere Kollege auch schon mal gesehen und kurz mit reingeschaut hat ist gestern tatsächlich ein Kollege angerückt mit ner eigenen PCGH in der Hand weil die vergangene Ausgabe (die er dreckigerweise bei mir geschnorrt hatte) ihn überzeugt hatte. Also ein Nachwuchsnerd im Gebäude - weitere 40 to go. 

ZUr Ausgabe: Ich mag grundsätzlich ja Tuningartikel wo man manuell an CPUs/GPUs rumspielt nicht nur um bessere Ergebnisse zu erzielen als mit Standardeinstellungen sondern weil man hier auch viel drüber lernen kann wie sich bestimmte Hardware in "Sondersituationen" verhält und ein Gefühl dafür entwickelt was wo wie sinnvoll ist und was nicht (und am Ende sogar warum Hersteller einstellen was sie einstellen). Sowas wie der Ryzen-Artikel und die Optimierungsartikel zu Ampere und Navi sind da immer gern gesehen.


----------



## Palmdale (9. Januar 2021)

Ich bin zu Daves Kommentar bissl bei @Gurdi, da ich es am Problem vorbeigehen seh. Ja, die Marktmechanismen wurden grundsätzlich korrekt beschrieben, nur eben sind die Beschwerer mMn nicht gleichzeitig die Käufer. Sprich, diejenigen welche die High-End-Hardware von Nvidia und AMD JETZT kaufen wollen kaufen Sie, weil sie sie wollen und ihnen das Geld scheinbar egal ist. Das unterscheidet sie fundamental von Denjenigen, die kaufen wollen, aber nicht zu jedem Preis und die nun eben leer ausgehen und sich über die Preistreiberei beschweren. 
Da dies wie erwähnt normale Marktmechanismen zu Knappheit von "Ressourcen" darstellt, ist aber das beschweren darüber müßig. Es müssten eigentlich AMD und Nvidia über ihre eigenen Homepages jederzeit unlimitiert Ressourcen bereitgestellt werden, denn erst dann würden die Scalper-Aktionen ins Leere laufen.

Gleiche Seite, Nachtest Raytracing. Bitte hier mal den Fokus drauf legen, ob Raytracing Nvidia und Raytracing AMD tatsächlich auch die identische OPTISCHE Qualität bietet oder sich diese nebst fps auch anders darstellt. Die Vergangenheit lehrte uns, dass es hier Unterschiede geben kann (anisotropische Filterung...)

Zum Test der RX 6900 XT fehlt mir insbesondere zu SAM der Hinweis, dass diese "Geheimwaffe" ein Ablaufdatum hat, denn es wird wie selbst von der Redaktion berichtet nur eine Frage der Zeit sein, wann dies über Intel/Nvidia Kombinationen ebenso freigeschalten wird. 

Zum Test der 6000er Karten ist die Liefersituation mMn zu wenig angeprangert in nur einem kleinen Absatz zu Beginn. Insbesondere wird der Hinweis zum Schluss mit "Geduldige Interessenten..." quasi bissl obsolet   

Generell dreht sich die Ausgabe irgendwie um Hardware, die es eigentlich noch nicht wirklich zu kaufen gibt. Is jetz kein Verschulden der Redaktion, nur irgendwie skurril da ja veröffentlicht und keine Produktankündigungen mit Preview 

Danke für den 4K/UHD Querschnitt und ja, ich bin in Sachen "WQHD ist der Sweet Spot" ganz eurer Meinung, weshalb noch immer ein ASUS ROG PG279 vor mir steht. Vielleicht in diesem Zusammenhang ne kleinen Wunsch, für 2021 ggf. die UWQHD Schiene weiterhin im Blick zu haben. Plane ne Aufrüstung auf die kolportierte 3080Ti und da wärs ja ne ideale Kombo  

Danke für den Headset Test, insbesondere mit dem A50 liebäugel ich scho länger, da mein nächstes Headset nachm PC 373D Sennheiser definitiv wireless wird. Liest sich ganz gut, nur wie lang läufts denn eigentlich wireless bis zum nächsten Aufladen?

Grüße


----------



## Gurdi (9. Januar 2021)

Palmdale schrieb:


> Zum Test der RX 6900 XT fehlt mir insbesondere zu SAM der Hinweis, dass diese "Geheimwaffe" ein Ablaufdatum hat, denn es wird wie selbst von der Redaktion berichtet nur eine Frage der Zeit sein, wann dies über Intel/Nvidia Kombinationen ebenso freigeschalten wird.


Man sieht bereits jetzt das unterschiedliche Kombinationen auch unterschiedliche Ergebnisse bringen. Es ist also nicht ausgemacht ob ein Ryzen 3600 den selben Mehrwert liefert wie ein 5000er mit SAM und auch die GPU´s und die unterschiedlichen Treiberansätze werden denke ich unterschiedliche performen. Aktuell sehen wir bereits mit der "gültigen" Kombo Ryzen 5000 mit Radeon 6000 bereits Performanceunterschiede zwischen verschieden Boards und da dann nochmal je nach Biosversion.

Ich denke das Thema wird noch recht vielschichtig werden und ich vermute ehrlich gesagt dass der NV Treiber in seiner jetzigen Form da so einige Probleme bereithält und es ist auch noch nicht klar was SAM zu einer GPU mit 6 oder 8GB sagt bei der großzügigen Adressierung.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (9. Januar 2021)

Palmdale schrieb:


> Generell dreht sich die Ausgabe irgendwie um Hardware, die es eigentlich noch nicht wirklich zu kaufen gibt. Is jetz kein Verschulden der Redaktion, nur irgendwie skurril da ja veröffentlicht und keine Produktankündigungen mit Preview




Wir stehen halt vor der Wahl: Hardware, die es nicht zu kaufen gibt, oder ein Heft voller Retro-Artikel. 

[X] Retro


----------



## Palmdale (9. Januar 2021)

Ajo is ja wie von Euch geliefert quasi erwartet von der Leserschaft (mich eingeschlossen), die zB jeweiligen Customs getestet bekommen zu haben noch bevor man die Kaufentscheidung trifft (und eigentlich ja besser als anders rum). Nur liegt das ja traurigerweise daran, dass man es (noch) nicht kann, selbst wenn man wöllte 

Ich hoff inständig, dass es im Jahresverlauf besser wird und die 3080Ti "halbwegs" lieferbar wird


----------



## BikeRider (11. Januar 2021)

B00 schrieb:


> Auf den Monitor Test freue ich mich schon.
> Wird es eigentlich bei PCGH nur noch diesen umständlichen Kram bei den Vollversionen mit gamesplanet und Steam geben ?
> Ich kaufe seitdem nur noch - mit Unterbrechungen - das Magazin.


Geh mal davon aus, dass das mit den Vollversionen so bleiben wird.
Eine andere Antwort wirst Du wohl nicht bekommen, falls Du überhaupt eine bekommen wirst.


----------



## Palmdale (13. Januar 2021)

Verständnisfrage zum Leserbrief S. 102 "Akkuschonen via Software":

Manuel Christa schreibt hier, dass nach vollständig geladenem Akku dieser bei verbundenem Netzstecker nicht weiter genutzt wird und die Miniladung nicht der Rede wert sei. Sprich der Akku wird weniger "beansprucht" als wenn man ihn immer lädt und dann absteckt zur Akkunutzung bei nur Office/Surfen.

Ist dem so? Also am besten immer am Netz lassen, egal ob Aus/Idle/Office nebst bisher eh angestecktem Gaming?  

PS: Mein Wunsch zur Monitorbeobachtung UWQHD wird anscheinend scho für die nächste Ausgabe taxiert


----------



## Mosed (14. Januar 2021)

Ich wage zu behaupten, dass es sicherlich besser für den Akku ist, den Netzstecker immer dran zu lassen (bei vollem Akku) als den Akku ständig zu entladen und wieder aufzuladen.

Modernes Energiemanagement lädt den Akku nicht nach, wenn es unnötig ist. Mein Geschäftsnotebook hat manchmal 95% Akkuladung und es wird nicht geladen.


----------



## Cuddleman (15. Januar 2021)

Mosed schrieb:


> Ich wage zu behaupten, dass es sicherlich besser für den Akku ist, den Netzstecker immer dran zu lassen (bei vollem Akku) als den Akku ständig zu entladen und wieder aufzuladen.
> 
> Modernes Energiemanagement lädt den Akku nicht nach, wenn es unnötig ist. Mein Geschäftsnotebook hat manchmal 95% Akkuladung und es wird nicht geladen.


Jein.
Kommt ganz auf das jeweilige Notebook an.
Ich habe festgestellt in eigenr Erfahrung, das eine ganze Reihe dies nicht wirklich hinbekommen.
Ganz speziell sind davon Notebooks betroffen, die von W7 und W8.0/8.1 zu W10 sich am BS verändert haben.
Die notebookeigenen Energieeinstellungen werden ziemlich oft von den W10 Energieeinstellungen geentert.
Die Notebooksoftware ist dadurch zwar im Kompatbilitätsmodus nochmals installierbar, aber entscheidende Einstellungen die der Notebookhersteller sorgsam darin implementiert hat, wird durch W10 eiskalt ausgegrenzt.
Nur wenn eine exakt spezielle Software zfür W10 durch den Notebookhersteller beretigestellt wurde, geht es wieder.

Trotz alledem, diese älteren mit ehemals W7/W8.0/8.1 können nicht ganz das halten was man in deiner Frage erwarten möchte.
Das liegt auch sehr an den jeweiligen Akku selbst.
Diese Methode hat in meiner Erfahrung gerade mal ein 3/4Jahr die Akkulebensdauer verlängert.

Bei Smartphones seit z.B. Note 3 von Samsung geht die Methode allerdings vollends auf, zumindest bei meinen eigenen Geräten Note 3/4/8/10/S7, auch ein Huawei P10 Lite macht da eine sehr gute Figur.
Deren Akkulaufzeit im Normalmodus hat sich nur bis max. 15% verschlechtert, aber im Standby nur um 8% zum ursprünglichen Neuzustand beim Note 3.
Alle anderen genannten sind gemäß ihrem Alter im ähnlichen Verhältnis.
Das Note 4 sticht hier etwas heraus und zwar im normalen Nutzungsmodus, da die Empfangsund Sendeleistung im Mobil und Wlan nach heutigen Standards  und auch schon beim Release eher unterirdisch war.
Das merkt man schon deutlich, wenn das Teil ständig die Empfangs und Sendeleistung auf maximal laufen hat.
Standby ist aber weiterhin vernünftig.

Also hier spielen auch noch andere Faktoren hinein, die durch Softwareänderungen und Anwendungseinstellungen, auch durch Werbung, in der Normalnutzung zusätzliche Einschränkungen aufbieten, sofern das Netzteil nicht mehr angeschlossen ist.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (16. Januar 2021)

Moin! 


Gurdi schrieb:


> @PCGH_Raff
> Ich muss mal bisjen Meckern über die GPU Tests.
> 1. Mir fehlt in den letzten GPU Tests ein Diagramm zum Taktverhalten der GPU.
> 2. Mir fehlt mal wieder ein kompletter Index als Balkendiagramm mit allen Spielen. Aus den Indexwerten kann ich die 1% Lows nicht entnehmen und auch nicht die Nachkommastellen. Die 6900 wäre da doch eigentlich eine gute Gelegenheit gewesen.
> ...


Zu 1.) Du meinst grafische Taktverläufe über X Minuten? Stimmt, hatten wir 'ne Weile nicht mehr. Dafür gab's aber neuartige Power-Verläufe.  Ich pack das mal auf die Liste.

Zu 2.) Was genau meinst du mit "komplett"? Der Leistungsindex einer jeden GPU-Startseite ist so komplett wie technisch = layoutmäßig möglich. Ohne P1, stimmt. Meinst du eine der Spezialtabellen im Stile des "Smoothness Index" oder hast du ein anderes Beispiel aus dem Heft zur Hand?

Zu 3.) Dazu müsste sich Dave als Verfasser des Artikels äußern. Der GPU-Dauer-Crunch hat aber tatsächlich viele Rand- oder weitere Detailbetrachtungen torpediert.

Wir finalisieren gerade parallel die Ausgabe 03 und die neuen CPU- und GPU-Benchmarks. Mit der öffentlichen Umsetzung in der 04 packen wir so viele deiner Wünsche rein wie möglich. Apropos: Dank einer hübschen Verrenkung unseres Layouts kannst du dich auf ein GPU-Indexlayout freuen, das 2019 (Spielenamen) und 2020 (insgesamt fünf Indizes pro Karte) mithilfe von gestapelten Balken kombiniert. 2021 wird hier also wirklich alles besser. 

MfG
Raff


----------



## Gurdi (16. Januar 2021)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Zu 1.) Du meinst grafische Taktverläufe über X Minuten? Stimmt, hatten wir 'ne Weile nicht mehr. Dafür gab's aber neuartige Power-Verläufe.  Ich pack das mal auf die Liste.
> 
> ...


Klingt super  
Danke fürs Feedback.


PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Was genau meinst du mit "komplett"? Der Leistungsindex einer jeden GPU-Startseite ist so komplett wie technisch = layoutmäßig möglich. Ohne P1, stimmt. Meinst du eine der Spezialtabellen im Stile des "Smoothness Index" oder hast du ein anderes Beispiel aus dem Heft zur Hand?


Ausladende Balkendiagramme, aber naja der neue Index kommt ja sowieso jetzt und dann wird das sowieso behandelt.


----------



## rum (16. Januar 2021)

Super Heftchen, mal wieder!
Am besten gefiehl mir "Praxis: Radeon RX 6800 (XT) und Geforce RTX 3070 optimieren", bin aber noch nicht ganz durch.


----------



## dial1_de (18. Januar 2021)

Moin, 
vielen Dank für den Monitortest. Aber eine Sache verstehe ich nicht.
Der Acer Predator XB3 XB253QGP  wird in eurem Einkaufsführer mit einer Bildfrequenz von 240 Hz geführt. Auch im Testbericht werden die 240Hz genannt.
Aber, egal in welchem Online Shop ich nach diesem Monitor schaue, es ist immer von 144 Hz die Rede (und in den Produktspezifikationen auch so angegeben).

Mache ich einen Fehler und vergleiche zwei unterschiedliche Größen?

Viele Grüsse

Dirk


----------



## PCGH_Manu (18. Januar 2021)

Das ist leider ein Bug, der in der nächsten Ausgabe gefixt ist - also Bezeichnung UND Link. Richtig ist die XB253QG*X*, welche sich nur im letzten Buchstaben unterscheidet. Diese Monitorbezeichnungen sind des Teufels....
Acer Predator XB3 XB253QGXbmiiprzx, 24.5" (UM.KX3EE.X07) ab € 381,91 (2021) | Preisvergleich PC Games Hardware (PCGH) Deutschland: Preisvergleich


----------



## Lios Nudin (30. Januar 2021)

Ich versteh einfach nicht, wie sie sich seit der Eisberg 2013 durch die Lüfterwahl jedes Mal selber ins Knie schießen.

Ob es mit der Ankündigung für April 2021 endlich ein rundes Produkt wird?


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (1. Februar 2021)

Sagen wir es so: Alphacool gehört zu den wenigen Marken, bei denen mein Ansprechpartner offen zugibt, dass die verbauten Lüfter besser sein könnten. ^^ (Ausgenommen bezüglich der Beleuchtung, aber die ist auch durchaus gut.)
Warum nicht einfach bessere einkauft, kann ich aber nicht sagen – vielleicht eine Marktpolitik und/oder der Gewinnspanne. Be Quiet zu nehmen hätte das Geschäft mit der Silent Loop bedroht, Arctic wird kaum an direkte Konkurrenz verkaufen und die Partnerschaft mit Noiseblocker ist wohl eher auf dem absteigenden bis abgesägten Ast. Damit bliebe unter den Top-Marken nur noch Noctua übrig (wenn Asus keinen Exklusivdeal abgeschlossen hat) und ein Einkauf von NF-P12 oder gar NF-A12x25 kann einem die Marge sicherlich ganz schön vermasseln. Alphacool setzt sonst sehr konsequent auf vertikale Integration und müsste bei Einsatz eines derartigen Fremproduktes sicherlich 30-60 Prozent auf den den Endkundenpreis aufschlagen, um die Gewinnspanne gleich zu halten. Ein derartige Eisbaer wäre also nicht nur bei der Kühleeffizienz in einer ganz anderen Klasse angesiedelt.


----------



## Lios Nudin (3. Februar 2021)

Durch die RGB Vorgabe seitens Alphacool wäre bei den von dir genannten Lüftern nur die eloop mit 28€/Stück möglich gewesen.
Vielleicht hat dein Feedback auch dazu beigetragen, dass sie sich jetzt anscheinend bei der "vertikalen Integration"mit einem Eigenprodukt die Noctua NF-F12 inklusive RGB als Vorbild genommen haben.


----------



## hm1 (8. Februar 2021)

Bitte bei den *Heftvorschauseiten *auf pcgh.de umbedingt *immer *ein *Preview der Seite mit dem DVD-Inhalt* hinzufügen. Das fehlte bei 02/2021 und daher habe ich scheinbar das erste Mal seit vielen Jahren das Heft-Archiv 2020 auf DVD verpasst (stand leider auch nicht im Text). Habs soeben in meiner Magazin Ausgabe beim Nachblättern gesehen


----------



## PCGH_Raff (9. Februar 2021)

Moin!

Das ist doof. Lass uns das wiedergutmachen - schick mir gerne deine Adresse via PN, dann feuern wir ein DVD-Exemplar der 02 an dich raus. 

MfG
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Raff (10. Februar 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Klingt super
> Danke fürs Feedback.


Kleiner Teaser- ganz frisch gelayoutet:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Du darfst raten, was auf Platz 2 steht. Jedenfalls sieht das künftig so aus. Geil oder geil? 

MfG
Raff


----------



## Gurdi (10. Februar 2021)

Super Sache, endlich wieder Übersichtlich  
Prima das Ihr da auf mein Feedback eingegangen seid.

Parcour sieht auch interessant aus.


----------

